
Is Alexa Dangerous? (2018) - walterbell
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/11/alexa-how-will-you-change-us/570844/
======
mimixco
I was a beta tester for the Amazon Echo and had one a year before they were
generally available. I decided to get rid of it when another person's device
thought it overhead something it didn't like. Alexa called the police who
showed up and shot and killed the owner's dog.

That was it for me.

